# need help with my 2001 malibu



## cute_dorkie (May 25, 2008)

hello everyone this is my first time posting and i hope someone can help me...ok the tachometer on my 2001 malibu isnt working , i checked the fuses and relays and i couldnt find any for the tachometer hmmm....i took the gauge cluster out and i didnt see any cables or anything going to the tach all i seen was pins with with a bunch of wires going to it....my haynes manual dont tell me anything o nthe tach...well ty for anyone that can help :grin:


----------



## cute_dorkie (May 25, 2008)

ok im back...havent been able to fix my tach problem on my 2001 chevy malibu...i checked the wire i checked the wire going from the tach to the computer and it all looks good...i was talking to some guy from the napa store in town and i asked if the vss sensor was bad would it make the tach not work and he said yes sooo i bought the sensor and i dont know where it goes.....my repair manual isnt any help someone told me it goes on the tranny but the only thing i see is a round thing that goes on the side doesnt look like the sensor i have though...so if anyone knows and can help me out that would be great thanks...ohh and my dad talked to some mechanic and he said i might be the whole gauge cluster thing and i might need a new one but it is new i got it from the dealer a couple months ago or i might have to reprogram it i dont know well thanks for any help i get


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

you may want to call your local GM dealer most of the time they will tell you exactly where to look over the phone if you ask to speak to a service tech.


----------



## cute_dorkie (May 25, 2008)

thanks for the reply BudFan8 i called the chevy dealer and talked to a tech guy he didnt wanna tell me anything he said he didnt know and for me to take my car in so they can look at it....well i found it on my own and i installed the vehicle speed sensor tach still dont work and now the speedometer dont work...dont know if its the wire that goes to the tach or maybe a ground...under the dash i found a block that had a couple ground wires going to it how would i go about testing it to make sure the ground block isnt bad?


----------



## cute_dorkie (May 25, 2008)

ok i unplugged the ground block that the ground wires from the dash cluster go to and some relays click and make noise and when i plug it back it they stop dont know why thats happeneing?


----------



## Extralien (Jun 9, 2008)

just to be on the safe side with the ground wires..get a bit of emery clth or a sanding stone or similar..

Remove the earhs from the body, rough up each surface of each earth connection, including the point of the body where they make contact and then replace them all.. cover any exposed metal with some touch up paint or nail varnish just to stop any corrosion.

Poor earths are not always visible onor do they make any sense when nothings changed, yet sometimes a clean up can solve a lot of major headaches.

As for your tach problem..I'll see what I can dig up...if anything


----------



## cute_dorkie (May 25, 2008)

thanks for the reply i'll do that and see what happends...with the ground splice pack if i remove the wires one by one can i find out whats bad? the ground wire from the gauge cluster is in the ground pack


----------

